# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  δεν γυρίζει ο κάδος του πλυντηρίου(ούτε χειροκίνητα)

## vaskan

Γεια σας 
Μόλις πήρα από φίλο ένα πλυντήριο μεταχειρισμένο που μου είπε πως δούλευε κανονικά. Εγώ βάζοντάς το σε λειτουργία είδα οτι δεν περιστρέφετε ο κάδος. Το έκλεισα, άνοιξα  την πόρτα και δεν γυρίζει ούτε με το χέρι σε καμία κατεύθυνση. Φταίει το μοτέρ; Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος ας μου απαντήσει

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Άνω φόρτωσης / εμπρόσθιας? για να ξεχωρίσεις αν είναι από κάδο ή από μοτέρ βγάλε τον ιμάντα . Αν είναι στον κάδο το ζόρι και δεν είναι από τα ρουλεμάν (ακραία φθορά) θα έχει μαγκώσει κάποιο ρούχο ανάμεσα στον κάδο

----------


## nyannaco

Μικρή η πιθανότητα, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις... τα πλυντήρια έρχονται από τη μάνα τους με τον κάδο/τύμπανο ακινητοποιημένο για τη μεταφορά με 1-2 μακριές βίδες, που πρέπει να αφαιρεθούν για να λειτουργήσουν. Μήπως ο φίλος σου τις είχε φυλάξει, και τις επανατοποθέτησε για τη μεταφορά πριν στο δώσει;

----------


## vaskan

Παιδιά... 1ον τις μακριές βίδες δεν τις είχε, το είδα από την αρχή. 2ον Έβγαλα τον ιμάντα και τώρα γυρίζει ο κάδος αλλά όχι το μοτέρ.Τι γίνεται; και είναι εμπρόσθιας φόρτωσης (αν παίζει ρόλο)Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Vaskan μας βασκάνισες τώρα . Αν είναι μοτέρ με καρβουνάκια θα πρέπει να ρίξεις μια ματιά μήπως τερμάτισαν αυτά (και ίσως κατέστρεψαν τον συλλέκτη όπου πατάνε στον ρότορα) . Αλλιώς θα είναι από τα ρουλεμάν?

----------


## vaskan

Πέτρο δεν βλέπω να έχει καρβουνάκια(μην νομίζεις όμως οτι ξέρω και πολλά.Θα πρέπει να ανοίξω το μοτέρ για να βρω καρβουνάκια-ρουλεμάν?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τράβα μια σέξι πόζα του μοτέρ ή πες το μοντέλο μάρκα.
Με ποια από τις παρακάτω γκόμενες μοιάζει?
https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CE%B...w=1280&bih=705

----------


## vaskan

τα βρήκα Πέτρο και το ένα που μπορώ να δω έχει ακόμα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

:Scared:  δεν κατάλαβα ποια βρήκες.

----------


## vaskan

http://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/...Muniversal.jpg

Αυτό μου μοιάζει περισσότερο.(δεξιά)
Μετά τα καρβουνάκια τι να δω

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> http://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/...Muniversal.jpg
> 
> Αυτό μου μοιάζει περισσότερο.(δεξιά)
> Μετά τα καρβουνάκια τι να δω


Το συγκεκριμένο καλύτερα πάνε το σε περιελιξιά να το δει ... τα καρβουνάκια σε αυτό είναι μπελάς για να τα βγάλεις και να διαπιστώσεις να δεις τι γίνεται μέσα (αν είναι από ρουλεμάν ή έχει σκάσει το τύλιγμα από μέσα) . Θα πρέπει να ανοίξει τα καπάκια κτλ

----------


## vaskan

Ok Eυχαριστώ Πέτρο. Θα κάτσω να το βγάλω κάποια στιγμή και θα δω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ok Eυχαριστώ Πέτρο. Θα κάτσω να το βγάλω κάποια στιγμή και θα δω.


Πρώτα το ρεύμα θα βγάλεις / μετά την φισέτα καλώδια / μετά τις 3 βίδες (η μία είναι το ρεγουλατόρ για να τεντώσεις τον ιμάντα) / και το τραβάς συρταρωτά για να βγει.
Καλά ρε τόσο σφηνωμένο είναι? δοκίμασες με καμιά πένσα να γυρίσεις τον άξονα? δεν γυρίζει με τίποτα? σκουριές φαίνονται στο κέντρο του άξονα?
Τι φίλος είναι αυτός που σου το χάρισε ? κανένας Ταλιμπάν ? (σίγουρα κουφός θα είναι για να σου λέει ότι δουλεύει "κανονικά") πιθανόν και τυφλός για να το "είδε να γυρίζει κιόλας"

----------


## chipakos-original

> Πρώτα το ρεύμα θα βγάλεις / μετά την φισέτα καλώδια / μετά τις 3 βίδες (η μία είναι το ρεγουλατόρ για να τεντώσεις τον ιμάντα) / και το τραβάς συρταρωτά για να βγει.
> Καλά ρε τόσο σφηνωμένο είναι? δοκίμασες με καμιά πένσα να γυρίσεις τον άξονα? δεν γυρίζει με τίποτα? σκουριές φαίνονται στο κέντρο του άξονα?
> Τι φίλος είναι αυτός που σου το χάρισε ? κανένας Ταλιμπάν ? (σίγουρα κουφός θα είναι για να σου λέει ότι δουλεύει "κανονικά") πιθανόν και τυφλός για να το "είδε να γυρίζει κιόλας"


ααααα!!!!!χαχαχαχαχα.... Παρατηρώ το νήμα από την αρχή και την ανταλλαγή των μυνημάτων σας και έφτασα κι εγώ στο ίδιο συμπέρασμα .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ο φίλος του πάντως δεν του είπε ψέμματα , γιατί του είπε "δούλευε κανονικά" (παρελθοντική έννοια ) (έξυπνος ο τύπος ) γιαυτό δεν του είπε "δουλεύει κανονικά"  :Tongue2: 
Θα είχε πλάκα να του έλεγε "πάρε το με κλειστά μάτια θα με θυμάσαι " (αλλά με την κακή έννοια και όχι με την καλή) :Lol:

----------

